# iBook G3 800 Mhz compatible airport extreme ?



## Luba (29 Novembre 2004)

bonjour

 tout est dans le titre.... 

 j'ai cherché dans le forume sans succès...

 est-ce que je peux installer une carte airport extreme dans l'iBook G3 800 12 pouces...
 merci !

 Luba


----------



## Zyrol (29 Novembre 2004)

Il me semble que non. Dans l'ibook G3 se sont des cartes aiport.  D'ailleurs ces cartes deviennet de plus en plus difficiles à trouver.


----------



## Komac (30 Novembre 2004)

Je confirme (en ayant possédé un)... les iBook G3 800 sont uniquement compatible avec les carte Airport "simple" only, c'est une question de connecteur surtout (par contre, totallement compatible avec les bornes "Extreme")


----------



## Luba (2 Décembre 2004)

MerCi beaucoup pour vos réponses... Je crois qu'il vaut mieux attendre un peu et changer de bécane carrément...

  Luba


----------



## johan (15 Décembre 2004)

Luba a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> 
> tout est dans le titre....
> 
> ...


 Je me pose la même question mais avec un iBook G3 - 600 Mhz... Qui connaît la réponse ?
Sinon, qui aurait une ancienne carte interne pour iBook à vendre ?
Johan


----------



## jipidi (7 Avril 2008)

J'ai une connexion numericable à 30 Mo théoriques

J'avais une palourde G3 à 300Mhz, avec mac osX2 ( le DD de 3 Go ne supporte pas plus !) , j'ai mis sans problème la carte aiport (pas extrême !) - pas besoin d'adaptateur ).
J'ai mis en service récemment un ibook G3 blanc nacré à 600 mhz, dans lequel j'ai transféré la carte de la palourde ... la palourde je la laisse à mon voisin qui n'a pas internet, pour faire son courrier.
J'ai acheté pour mon épouse sur ebay un ibook blanc G4, avec la carte airport extrême et Bluetooth, ça marche bien.
J'avais un G4 Quick Silver à 867 Mhz, avec une carte PCI Wifi à 802.11b

De toutes façon mon routeur Wifi est un vieux Linksys à 802.11b !

et tout ce monde là connecté en wifi dans la maison sans problème !

Aujourd'hui j'ai en fixe à la place du G4 Quick Silver un imac intel 2 Ghz, connecté par le cable ethernet sur le routeur parce-que c'est plus rapide (7mo au lieu de 3 mo) ... toujours avec le vieux linksys.
Bien sûr quand je connecte directemet l'Imac sur le modem j'ai une réception entre 18 et  20 Mo ! Mais cette vitesse là ne m'est pas vraiment nécessaire !

A partir de l'antenne du routeur linksys les deux ibook fonctionnent très bien en connexion wifi ainsi que l'ipod touch du fils quand il nous rend visite. C'est seulement un peu plus lent que l'imac en téléchargements ... mais pour surfer et pour les zimèles c'est très proche ... C'est bon même pour les jeux en ligne beaucoup utilisés par le petit filleul sur l'ibook G4 ou même le G3 ! 
Franchement ça ne vaut pas le coup de changer de machine uniquement pour ça !

A tel point que j'hésite à aller chercher le routeur wifi proposé par numericable pour passer aux 100Mo théoriques.

Où et comment rouver l"'introuvable ? :
http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120240747985&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNARL:FR:1123

Jipi


----------

